# Taking pictures at KBOS



## krasin (Apr 24, 2012)

Hi all,
I'm an aviation enthusiast from Poland. I will be on a trip in Boston in a couple of weeks and I wanted to ask if you know about any problems with taking pictures of aircrafts arriving at Logan Airport. Year ago I was informed that taking pictures from the parking lot in the airport area is prohibited but maybe you can tell me what is the situation in locations which are marked on this map - http://www.nycaviation.com/spotting-guides/bos/.
I thought about some letter I could write to the Police to let them know that I will be there taking pictures but actually I don't know who should I contact in this case.

Regards


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2012)

Contact the MA State Police Troop F, which is in charge of policing Logan Airport;

FHQ Troop F Headquarters
Logan International Airport
MASSPORT
2 Service Road
East Boston, MA 02128
617-568-7300


----------

